# Keine Daten empfangen - Internet-Verbindungsproblem mit Google Chrome



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

nabend leute,
bekomme seit einigen tagen ständig nen fehler in google chrome.
sei es nun beim neuladen einer seite, beim klicken eines links oder was weis ich.
kommt auch min jede 5 seiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



router ist schon gecheckt, mtu steht wie immer auf 1492, hab auch win7 schon neu drauf gemacht, aber irgendwie gehts net weg.
problem besteht, seit dem ich nen AMD system habe.


----------



## Maxanier (8. Mai 2011)

Klappt es den von einem anderen Pc aus problemlos? vielleicht liegt es ja an der internetanbindung


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

Klappt bei allen anderen ohne Probleme.

Ich krieg hier jedenfalls bald nen dezenten cholerischen Anfall. Ist wie gesagt erst, seit dem ich den AMD Rechner habe.
Hab irgendwie schon die Netzwerkkarte im Verdacht...

mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, dass ich mich nicht am Router anmelden kann (also als Admin, wenn ich die HTML Oberfläche aufrufen will), wenn der Fehler gerade auftaucht.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Mai 2011)

Neben Chrome soll es auch noch andere Browser geben, wird gemunkelt.
Wie reagieren die denn?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

kp, IE nutze ich aus protest schon net. er is lahm und doof!
firefox hab ic noch net probiert.

nen allheilmittel scheints wohl net zu geben:
Fixing Chrome Bug Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE):


edit:
cool hab gerade selber die lösung gefunden (zum mindest bis jetzt):
optionen => details => "DNS-Vorabruf zur Verbesserung der Seitenladeleistung" haken rausmachen. chrome neustarten.


----------



## inzpekta (11. Mai 2011)

Jaja... aber erst ma AMD verdächtigen...


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

dauert eh net mehr lange, dann werkelt wieder intel. der amd is mir doch etwas lahm


----------



## kinjo23 (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe Probleme in meinem PC.
Err_empty_response


----------



## kinjo23 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hier ist die Mail habe ich vor kurzem für mein Problem
Ich war nicht im Stande, zu diesen Aufstellungsorten zum Zeitpunkt meines ersten Posten zu kommen, aber jetzt für den letzten Tag, den ich in der Lage gewesen wäre, auf sie zurückzugreifen. Auch gab es Zeiten während der vorangegangenen 2-3 Wochen, dass ich in der Lage, um "Problem" -Standorten zu bekommen, aber es war definitiv selten.

Die Fehlermeldung, zusätzlich zu den ERROR 324 sagte der "Server nicht senden Sie keine Daten." Es tut mir leid, dass ich die genaue Fehlermeldung nicht "scharf" gemacht habe. Ich werde, wenn ich es wieder sehe.

Ich werde jetzt vorgehen, bis das "Problem" wieder auftaucht. Dann werde ich gehen Methoden 1-3 und sehen, was ich finde. Ich habe meine Daumen gekreuzt, aber da ich erst vor einer Woche wieder zu einem Wiederherstellungspunkt zurückkehren konnte, war es immer noch in der Mitte des "Problem" -Zeitraums, also glaube ich, dass es immer noch Potential für das Problem gibt, wieder aufzutauchen.
Oder anders versuchen: 
Err_Empty_Response – Solutions Encyclopedia | DESKDECODE.COM


----------

